# Primary school wins good diabetes care in school award



## Amity Island (Nov 10, 2020)

Chester school wins award for first class care it gives to students with type 1 diabetes
					

A SCHOOL in Chester has been recognised for the fantastic care it provides to children and young people with type 1 diabetes.




					www.chesterstandard.co.uk
				









						Good Diabetes Care in School Award
					

Period 2 Nomination Dates Nominations closed at 5pm on Monday 31 May. Keep a look out on this page for updates on when the next period of nominations will open.




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------

